# No Boot Device Found - ONLY after waking from standby



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

So the title pretty much says it all. But here is what I do:

Press power button - computer sleeps.
Do my business - come back - wake computer - crash followed by a BIOS message "No boot device found"

This happens sometimes, not all times.

Here is the specs:
Lenovo IdeaPad Z710
16GB HDD
Intel Core i7
480SSD (Primary)
1TB (Original from Lenovo as secondary)

Not sure what the hey is going on. 

I have run chkdsk and it didn't find anything. Ran all updates. Its only started recently.

Interwebs haven't helped as they claim no boot device at startup, where I can simply hold power and boot right back up no issues.

Only thing I have yet to try is to reselect the primary boot drive from BIOS. That is the only thing that makes sense that I have read.

Thanks all!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press *F2 *and Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to the *Boot *Tab. Move the HDD to First Boot Device. Save and Exit. Instead of pressing the power button, you can also make it sleep by closing the lid, or by pressing the Sleep Key (ie) *F1 *the key with the Half Moon icon.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Press *F2 *and Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to the *Boot *Tab. Move the HDD to First Boot Device. Save and Exit. Instead of pressing the power button, you can also make it sleep by closing the lid, or by pressing the Sleep Key (ie) *F1 *the key with the Half Moon icon.


Thanks. All that is already done. I have my computer set up to "do nothing" when lid closes. I wrote my own C# app to actually lock and mute my laptop when the lid closes.

But I checked BIOS using Novo button (its lenovo, there is no F whatever for BIOS. I like that more actually) and all seems right in BIOS. I turned on "Secure Boot" so maybe that will fix it?

I also read that the SSD is "dying" when it does this. But I can't understand why the system is looking for a "boot device" when it comes out of standby since everything should be in the RAM? If the SSD was dying, I figured I would have much more problems when I would be using it, like right now.

Still looking for any more ideas and "fixes". Thanks!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open an elevated cmd prompt type:-

powercfg -energy (press enter) Open the HTML report, see warnings and supported power states.. may shed some light on the issue.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, open an elevated cmd prompt type:-
> 
> powercfg -energy (press enter) Open the HTML report, see warnings and supported power states.. may shed some light on the issue.


Thanks.. Sadly everything looks in order. Here is the file: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6eFGlMK5SQdS2lwZ2xfNWtBOEU
I have a lot of stuff set to not suspend. I may need to reinstall windows.. I think that will be my next route.

I noticed that I actually got a really fast BSOD upon trying to wake computer with the error: CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED

I will try a windows repair first though. I was hoping to actually pinpoint the issue.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

elesbb said:


> I noticed that I actually got a really fast BSOD upon trying to wake computer with the error: CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED


That is a *0xef* bugcheck BSOD. It simply means that a process critical to Windows suddenly died (stopped, ended) without notice and for no reason.

The only time that I see *0xef *and its cousin *0xf4 *(CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION) is when the hard drive containing the Windows OS is/has failed.

I cannot guarantee you that your SSD has failed or is failing, but 10 years working in these forums specializing in BSODs tells me so - as do the statistics that I keep. No one has ever reported another reason for 0xef or 0xf4 besides a bad hard drive.

How old is your SSD?

I don't know of a test for SSDs like SeaTools for DOS for HDDs. See if this gives you any helpful info - https://www.sysnative.com/forums/ha...drive-hdd-diagnostics-ssd-test.html#post97972

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Crystal Disk Info. This will tell you more about the health of your SSD.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> That is a *0xef* bugcheck BSOD. It simply means that a process critical to Windows suddenly died (stopped, ended) without notice and for no reason.
> 
> The only time that I see *0xef *and its cousin *0xf4 *(CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION) is when the hard drive containing the Windows OS is/has failed.
> 
> ...





spunk.funk said:


> Download Crystal Disk Info. This will tell you more about the health of your SSD.


Yeah. After realizing I got a BSOD, I started searching and all pointed to a failing HDD/SSD. Im just baffled that it works perfectly fine despite the wake-from-sleep issue. Waking from hibernation is no issue, works perfectly. 

The SSD is about 3-5 years old. I didn't think that was old for an SSD, but maybe I'm wrong?

Thanks for the help, I'll definitely use that tool to see what is up.


----------

